# Kerambit DVD



## jstKali (Feb 13, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a great source of kerambit training, check out Guro Jeff Chung's Kerambit DVD.

Clip:
http://ntkali.org/ker1.avi

I recieved mine yesterday, and I have to say it's awesome!  Excellent material, and even more important, great presentation.  Definitly worth checking out.

Jack Spencer


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 13, 2005)

jstKali said:
			
		

> If anyone is looking for a great source of kerambit training, check out Guro Jeff Chung's Kerambit DVD.
> 
> Clip:
> http://ntkali.org/ker1.avi
> ...



Hi Folks!
Dear Jack,
I've known Jeff as an AOL monitor through the Martial Arts Channel for many years and he is well known in the Sayoc kali circles. I have Ray Denaldo's kermabit tape at the Ed Parker pasadena studio and seen Angelo collado's "kenpo Karambit" as well as having worked with the kerambit for years. Looking forward to checking out the DVD!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Dieter (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jack,

I just had a look at the clip. He moves good. 
What I saw was, that the clip only showed different strikes (cuts), when the opponent was not moving.

So what I wouold be interested in, for you have seen the whole DVD: does the DVD has also a parts, were multi attacks by one attacker are covered and are there also techniques demonstrated, that show body manipulation, traps locks and throws with the Kerambit?

This is no criticism. I am just curious. I am also aware, thet the DVD says "level 1".

Thanks for answering


Dieter


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everyone! Thank you Joe, Jack and Dieter for the nice comments.

Yep, i'm aware that on the edit, it shows the attacker not moving too much, lol. Oh, well. 

The only answer to that I can really give is, my next clips will be better!

But, seriously, if you notice the footwork on the clips, you'll see in many cases I was ready to move in many directions, in addition to 'entering' following the initial cuts.

In addition, on the DVD, I demonstrate my most basic cuts as being those using a hinge action of the elbow. This is a very rapid movement and allows for readiness to follow up on ANY given response following the attacker's initial response, and also in addition ready to counter any reflexive reaction that the attacker may follow up with.

Using various footwork, negates many of attacker's would be responses as I'm already on the move following cuts... also, using a trainer, obviously negates many reactions following a true cut or thrust. If you all examine the direction, line and flow of my cuts, you'll see that my cuts are directed in ways that a usual person would respond to following an injury received in those directions. <hope this is clear?>

I wanted to demonstrate several things in the clips... the type of cutting patterns used, the flow of patterns, the need for practicing more than a single cut response, and footwork.

I sincerely appreciate all the feedback gentlemen!!! Let's all stay in touch, and I sincerely hope you appreciate the dvd efforts!!

With respect and friendship always,
Guro Jeff

PS Level 2 DVD will be available by the end of this week as well!


----------



## Dieter (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Guro Jeff,

is Volume 2 out already?
I send you a mail some 5 days ago, did you get it?


Regards


Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I haven't seen Guro Jeff's new video yet, but knowing him for the past several years I would say that it will be added to my collection soon!! Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's kerambit video, and the Sayoc Kali Kerambit DVD are also great buys!!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## Shogun (Apr 22, 2005)

I just picked up the karambit DVD, and two EDGES karambit trainers.
I got to say this is an awesome video. I have only two complaints, which, if you know how picky I am, is very few. 

1. I ordered the DVDs on March 31st. They were not shipped until the 13th, and didnt arrive until the 21st. when I ordered fromn other places (ie; Atama) it usually takes about 3-5 days total. 22 days is mor than that but its cool because I knew they were coming

2. We cant all be as good with the tiger claw as Tuhon Ray Dionaldo. he forgets this and demonstrates the moves at blinding speed. now, having done previous knife work, I understand what he is doing but If I was a noob to the knife I would be lost. he moves so fast you almost pee yourself.lol

other than that,,......AWESOME

oh, and the knifes are super sweet. good job EDGES


----------



## Dagatan (Apr 23, 2005)

Airyu@hotmail.com said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I haven't seen Guro Jeff's new video yet, but knowing him for the past several years I would say that it will be added to my collection soon!! Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's kerambit video, and the Sayoc Kali Kerambit DVD are also great buys!!
> 
> ...


Airyu,
What's the difference in terms of material covered in the Ray Dionaldo video and the DVD produced by Sayoc kali?


----------



## Dagatan (Apr 23, 2005)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> I have Ray Denaldo's kermabit tape at the Ed Parker pasadena studio and seen Angelo collado's "kenpo Karambit"


Is that the one called "American Kenpo Karambit"? I find the title and picture somewhat disturbing, a little like the old kungfu and karate balisong manuals in the 70s and 80s showing blackbelts doing balisong techniques in their gis and karate kid headbands. But besides that hows the actual material in the DVD/tape?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

Mr. Chung explains things very well in person, so I expect this will be a good one!

If I may ask...does "Neo Tribe Kali" mean that you're no longer associated with Sayoc Kali, Mr. Chung?


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Apr 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Mr. Chung explains things very well in person, so I expect this will be a good one!
> 
> If I may ask...does "Neo Tribe Kali" mean that you're no longer associated with Sayoc Kali, Mr. Chung?



Hey all,
I am very close friends and will always be close with the members of the Sayoc Kali group, and treasure my association with Tuhon Chris, but, I am no longer actively teaching nor promoting Sayoc Kali as I have in the past.

Neo Tribe Kali is my own personal approach to FMAs. I try to offer a balance in the system that covers emptyhands, stickwork and knifework. My students seem to enjoy it.  

I have active students of Neo Tribe Kali currently in NY, Atlanta and Chicago.

Thanks for the nice comments folks.

Respect always,
Guro Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Dagatan (Apr 26, 2005)

Guro_Jeff said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> I am very close friends and will always be close with the members of the Sayoc Kali group, and treasure my association with Tuhon Chris, but, I am no longer actively teaching nor promoting Sayoc Kali as I have in the past.


How long were you with Sayoc kali?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 27, 2005)

looks realy cool i wanted to learn karambit but i gave up since I payed and never got a thing back from a kenpo karambit org. But I say its cool just maybe little over kill but they have a karambit book u can buy from boders and stuff i say get it i got if it is by Steve Tarani and Called Karambit exotic weapon of the indoesian archipelago

good book for karambit people 

ps the emerson karambit trainer is alot of money and nice but the ring hole is very small :idunno:


----------

